# Practicecode ??



## lhoang01 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi did anyone doing the practicecode for drop the letter A from CPC-A? the practice is relevance to a year experience in real life, was it true? and how the employer look at it and no doubt about our working experience? 
I am a new CPC-A and soon to be frustrated of the job hunting cuz every place requires 1 year experience at least.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 10, 2015)

You cant really put Practicode on your resume. You can bring it up during an interview though. Once your A drops, that should put you ahead of CPC-A's


----------



## runbikeharley (Nov 11, 2015)

*Practicode*

I don't see why we can't put Practicode on our resume even at least on the education part of the resume, you sure as heck earned it.


----------



## Keres81 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Practicode*

I am doing the Practicode and you best believe I'm putting it on my Resume! It shows the employer that you are taking that extra step in doing what you can to transition from CPC-A to CPC ^_^  

Karri Martone
CPC-A


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry I had a read a few places that say you cant but I was misinterpreting, you just cant put it on a work experience but there are sections you can add to your resume such as certifications and proficiencies.


----------



## yessika1988 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi does this really works????, Can I say in my resume 1 year of experience???. I am trying a lot to get a job but it is super difficult without experience.


----------

